
How Shyp uses GitHub for design collaboration - nikunjk
https://medium.com/shyp-design/managing-style-guides-at-shyp-c217116c8126#.pn3dpfi82
======
pspeter3
How much of your design assets are diffable? Are the assets in the same
repository as the code?

~~~
minimaxir
Zero.

> There also isn’t a clear way to see a “diff” of the visual changes being
> made on Github which makes the feedback a bit more difficult — we have to
> download the file and manually compare with the previous version.

This also ignores the fact that design assets are massive regardless, more
than what git is intended to be used for in the first place.

~~~
pspeter3
Yeah, this was my concern as well. The clone performance on continuous
integration serves probably degrades.

